# Cro Cop AVY..



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Hey all..Im looking for a Cro Cop Avy. Something with like the Cartoon CC or Just something cool.. But i want it to match the colors in my SIG, Like the Green Flame... and Also be as big as the one i have now i don't like the smaller Avy's

Winner Will Be Rewarded.. 
Thanx guys*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

thanx pal.. Im kinda busy with your Mother at the Moment.. Hit me up in a little while TROLL.. and maybe well see..


----------



## StayFlyWear (Jul 24, 2007)

I cant see your sig or previous avy. PM me what you want exactly and the dimensions and if I got some free time this afteroon or this evening I'll make it, also would be good to send me a pic of Cro Cop which you would like to use.


----------

